# Vent location for bathroom exhaust fan



## slapdash (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm installing an exhaust fan to remedy a moisture problem in a 2nd-floor bathroom. The vent can exit either through the roof, or through the brick veneer exterior wall. The roof would be easier to cut through, and aesthetically preferable to having a vent in the brick wall, which is the front wall of the house. But of course, the roof penetration means more risk of leaks. Any recommendations on which way to go? Thanks.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Through the roof, a properly installed vent won't leak.


----------



## slapdash (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay. That's the way I prefer to go, through the roof. Probably will use this Broan 636 roof cap with backdraft damper.

http://www.broan.com/display/router.asp?ProductID=2925

I don't have the right tool for cutting the hole through the roof sheathing and shingles. Is a jigsaw a good choice? Thanks.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Square hole is ok... just don't make it bigger than the vent cap. Any saw will do.:thumbsup:


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

slapdash said:


> Okay. That's the way I prefer to go, through the roof. Probably will use this Broan 636 roof cap with backdraft damper.
> 
> http://www.broan.com/display/router.asp?ProductID=2925
> 
> I don't have the right tool for cutting the hole through the roof sheathing and shingles. Is a jigsaw a good choice? Thanks.


I would use a utility knife to get through the roofing material and then drill a hole and use a jig saw or resiprocating saw. Before you purchase the roof cap get a hold of them and tell them the CFM of your fan and the distance from fan to roof. This is so you don't get the wrong vent cap. Some of these roof caps are designed for higher CFM fans.


----------



## shieber (May 8, 2012)

*Before you try to cut that roof...*



Darylh said:


> I would use a utility knife to get through the roofing material and then drill a hole and use a jig saw or resiprocating saw. Before you purchase the roof cap get a hold of them and tell them the CFM of your fan and the distance from fan to roof. This is so you don't get the wrong vent cap. Some of these roof caps are designed for higher CFM fans.



If cutting through the roof, first mark the location from inside to ensure that you don't try to cut through a rafter! You can do this by driving a nail up through the roof from within the attic. Then find the protruding nail on the shingle-side of the roof.


----------

